# Smoked Cream Cheese



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

My family loves it! Get a couple blocks of Philadelphia cream cheese not the generic stuff (it has more oil in it or something) cut the blocks in half place them on a piece of tin foil sprayed with pam.Put them in the fridge while you get your smoker ready.I use hickory for my smoke the key is not to get it over 200 degrees or it will melt.Smoke for at least 2 hours or longer the darker the better.We eat it with nacho cheese Doritos we have tried all different chips and crackers but nacho cheese Doritos are it!Even better the next day after it sits in the fridge over night pop it in the microwave for 45 seconds and enjoy!


----------

